# link not work only in Firefox



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

When things similar happen to mine I re-boot and the reason I do is, that's ALL I know how to do.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Instead of left clicking on it in bookmarks, right click on it & left click on open in new tab. What happens?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You need better linx:biggrin2:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Guap0_ said:


> Instead of left clicking on it in bookmarks, right click on it & left click on open in new tab. What happens?


A blank white page opens.

I even went to the page via google and created a new bookmark. Still does not work.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Just delete it and then add it again.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I've been getting some blank pages in Firefox too, including your link. Mozilla has some solutions. Let me know if they work. I haven't tried them yet.
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1215736


https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1172407


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

http://www.canadiantire.ca/robots.txt


It let's me view the robots.txt file. That really doesn't help us. I thought that I would mention it, in case it means something to someone else. Apparently, they have a page in French but I can't access that either. I cleared the cookies just for that site. That didn't help either. If you want to try it, click on the symbol to the left of the www. You'll see a drop down menu. It will tell you that the connection is NOT secure. That could be part of the problem. On the drop down menu, click on the right arrow& more information. All the site info will appear along with some settings. Maybe you'll see something there that will help. 


PS. There are no problems with the 32 bit Firefox on Windows 7. It's the 64 bit Firefox on Windows 10 that's the problem.


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

Do you really need Firefox? Who use him nowadays?)


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Obviously, we do.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know what to say. I copied the address of your link, pasted it into a blank tab, and it worked.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> I don't know what to say. I copied the address of your link, pasted it into a blank tab, and it worked.


Is yours 64 or 32 bit?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I had no problems with 64 bit win7. Maybe it is a W10 issue.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

My FF is 64 bit on win 7.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Guap0_ said:


> Is yours 64 or 32 bit?



I'm on Windows 10 64-bit


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Just to confuse things more, win 7 & FF can be either 64 or 32 bit.


----------



## cat's_pajamas (May 9, 2018)

joed said:


> I have bookmark that will not work in Firefox. Works fine in Opera, chrome, IE but does nothing in FF.
> 
> If I use a bookmark or cut and paste to the address line it does nothing. The page I currently have open just stays there. No spinning things or anything.
> Is there some setting somewhere I am not aware of in FF that could have blocked this site?
> ...



I used your link to go to the site and then I bookmarked it. I left the site and then went into my bookmarks and clicked on it and it brought me to the site. I'm using Firefox, Windows 7 Professional, 64 bit. 



.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

That should eliminate 64 bit as the problem as long as Win 7 & Firefox are both 64 bit.


----------



## cat's_pajamas (May 9, 2018)

Guap0_ said:


> That should eliminate 64 bit as the problem as long as Win 7 & Firefox are both 64 bit.



Yes. I'm using Firefox Quantum, 61.0.2 (64-bit).




.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

@joed I seem to recall from a previous problem that these 2 computers are not used at the same location.


If that be true it might be a caching issue on the ISP involved.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Right now we are only talking about one computer. I have not been back to the other location to try it on the second PC.

I can add that I don't think this is a new problem. This site sends me emails with sale deals weekly and often the links within the email only open to a blank page. I never paid much attention to it in the past. I wonder if it is related.
I have gone to their customer support and reported the issue. I will let you know what they respond. I actually used to work for this company before I retired.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Colbyt said:


> @joed I seem to recall from a previous problem that these 2 computers are not used at the same location.
> 
> 
> If that be true it might be a caching issue on the ISP involved.


If that was true I don't think chrome, opera or IE would work.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I manually update my Adobe Flash as follows:
www.adobe.com
At very bottom of page, select Adobe Flash Player
Where it asks 'Need for another computer?' say yes.
Select your operating system.
Next dropdown, note for Version that there are 2 types.
Firefox has its own.
I generally download both. IE 11 comes only thru WinUpdate.
*if you download, clear the boxes for optional Chrome offer.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

The Developers of Firefox are aware of this problem.
They have a new Beta version out that should fix the problem.
Download here:

https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/channel/desktop/#beta


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Downloaded the new release 62.0 and the problem still exists. I not into testing beta versions.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Colbyt said:


> @joed I seem to recall from a previous problem that these 2 computers are not used at the same location.
> 
> 
> If that be true it might be a caching issue on the ISP involved.


Tried it on my second PC at a different location.

As expected, same result.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It appears the "no script" addon is causing this issue.

When it is disabled I have no problems.

It needs to be disabled from the addons menu. You can't even 'allow scripts globally" from the toolbar icon. It still won't work.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

The no-script add on is a 3rd party addon and will block all Flash and most Java Sites.
It has nothing to do with Firefox.
Good Luck with that.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

So far it is the only site that does not at least go the page and then allow me to disable the scripts that are blocking content I want to see.


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

Do you think it’s possible that some time ago you got a pop up message asking you to allow scripts to run, or something like that, and you said no, so now it’s in Firefox for that site somewhere? 

Did you say you already deleted Firefox and reinstalled it and still get it (unless you disable the no script add on)?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Within 'noscript' I have the option to "disable globally', basically shut it off. Even that option doesn't work. It needs to be completely disabled from the tools addon page.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1222208


That site says that noscript is worthless w/ Quantum.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

When I get to the Tools, Add Ons, what do I click to get to the place to disable scripts?

Also there needs to be a way to stop the download of video, which takes too much bandwidth and keeps pages from loading.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

AllanJ said:


> When I get to the Tools, Add Ons, what do I click to get to the place to disable scripts?


You click 'get addons' and find the addon called no script and install it.


----------

